# Wonderful Day in the Woods



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

This past Saturday was the last day of the anterless ML season in Md.

After having a few deer in range but not presenting any shots, I decided to use the "old lunch and thermos" trick. It worked too well, after my sandwich, I took out the thermos and looked up..... a doe crossed the creek in front of me at 27 yards. She walked up to the tree that I was in and sniffed the ground and looked right up at me... before walking away behind me and to my left. As I was turning to my left, I heard a grunt in front of me. A 4 pointer crossed in almost the same spot and walked within 13 yards of me before walking off.

At 11:50 I looked to my left and saw a doe cross the creek going away from me, but for some GREAT reason, she turned to her right and followed the creek towards me.

I entered a shooting lane at about 35-40 yards. After the shot, she jumped back over the creek and ran past me and dropped about 12 yards behind me. Which was 50 yards CLOSER to my truck!!

This is the second deer that I've shot with my Win Apex shooting the 200 grain shockwave sabots and 80 grains of 777. The shot broke her front leg, blew a nice hole through the heart before exiting and just clipping her left tricep.

Hopefully everyone else has had or will have a great season as well.

:beer:


----------

